# Call Of Duty 5 World At War (Ready 2 Fire)



## go4saket (Nov 8, 2008)

Good news!

COD 5 is out and will try it tomorrow. I had been waiting for this for so long and at last it will be in my hands tomorrow. So guys, get it for yourself and smoke out your guns... Keep posting updates and other info related to this...

Ciao...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

will post my views soon .

And its 'ciao'...


----------



## shantanu (Nov 9, 2008)

is it available at planet M ? wont it be too soon ?? OR


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

^^No... its gonna release on 11th... you may as well lock this thread, he is talking about the pirated lolz.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> will post my views soon .
> 
> And its 'ciao'...



Thanks for correcting me buddy...

BTW, my intention was to talk about COD5 and nothing else. Rest on you guys...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

^^chill... So, howz the game ?


----------



## hahahari (Nov 9, 2008)

There is not much innovation. The game has great gfx and sounds are good. The enemy AI is OK (Have played couple of levels only). The main problem is that there is nothing new here. Except the enemy using gurilla warfare techniques and the flame thrower.

My rating will be 8/10. The rating is low because of lack of innovation.

COD2=COD4>COD5


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

will be fun to fry some goose


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 9, 2008)

you rated 8 and calling it low? You should rate it below 7 and then call it low. 8 is recognized as good rating.
I didn't play it. So can't comment on the game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

hahahari said:


> There is not much innovation. The game has great gfx and sounds are good. The enemy AI is OK (Have played couple of levels only). The main problem is that there is nothing new here. Except the enemy using gurilla warfare techniques and the flame thrower.
> 
> My rating will be 8/10. The rating is low because of lack of innovation.
> 
> COD2=COD4>COD5



So what innovation do you like to see in a linear FPS... come on man its a freaking linear FPS game. It has everything to keep a player engrossed. You cant expect a 4yr old kid type retarded alien storyline in a WW2 shooter.... i think the game excells as a WW2 shooter.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 10, 2008)

Is World at War based on WWII ?? I thought it is based on more future events like in COD4.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2008)

yup, WW2.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 10, 2008)

I am sad because it is releasing. Now they will close the Beta and I won't be able to play this game any more


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^I am happy coz there is something called Hamachi and Google.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 10, 2008)

Heard that game has lot of similarity to MOHacific Assault.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^IMHO COD owns MOH's ass any day but lemme try the game before getting to any conclusions...


----------



## hahahari (Nov 10, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> you rated 8 and calling it low? You should rate it below 7 and then call it low. 8 is recognized as good rating.
> I didn't play it. So can't comment on the game.



I meant compared to the earlier versions its low.

@KPower Mania

well I beg to differ. There are always possiblities of innovation. There is nothing very different between COD5 and MOHacific Assault..... I expected a lot more from the game. COD4 was a huge improvement over COD2 but there is just small visual difference between COD4 and COD apart from the obvious game being a WW2 shooter.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 10, 2008)

damn,I just gor cod4,looks like everyone is moving onto cod5 now.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 10, 2008)

Seriously, we have had enough of WWII. Please give us something new or kill COD.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 10, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> Is World at War based on WWII ?? I thought it is based on more future events like in COD4.



No dear, it is again based on WWII... I too was guessing that its going to be on modern warfare technique... Never the less, its great and I will always be a fan of this game...


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 10, 2008)

^^
I agree.
Brothers in Arms, MoH & COD2 - all of these are superb WWII shooters. 
COD4 was a new fresh wind in the series to bring a modernized war. CoD5 should look forward to incorporate modern warfare. There's plenty of wars happened after WWII which can be bring into the game's story.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually... Why not make games on Indo-Pak War...


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 10, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Actually... Why not make games on Indo-Pak War...



That will be a bullshit idea. Nobody in the world will play. Americans will play the shooter only if US-Army is involved in it so that they relate themselves with it.

*Iraq war, Vietnaam war , fictitous NorthKorean or iran war* can be easily implemented ib CoD series. But they didn't do. Hope they will do in CoD6 or 7.

Man, after BiA:HH one more WWII shooter within one month ... that sucks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

Just completed the first Level. The game is exactly a COD 2 rehash with better graphics. You can call it COD 2 with COD 4 engine. The same amount of action & same gameplay elements. Nothing seems to have changed. Even the weapons are exactly the same. The cut-scenes are done pretty realistically & has a good amount of gore in them. The intro level was to escape & destroy the Japanese fortification at Makin Island. The level started out with me having a standard pistol & then went to to grab M1A1 Thompson, Nambu 14, M1 Garand, Arisaka etc. The graphics are pretty good but nothing different then COD 2. The ground textures seem flat & no signs of bump mapping anywhere.

The sound is a bit disappointing this time as the audio effects seemed a bit dull or may be I didn't turn up the volume too much. The intensity is extremely high. Currently playing with everything high @1280x1024 & retaining 38Fps & goes upto 60Fps. I guess it not that optimised as COD 4 as the frame drop really bad at times when there are high amount of explosions. But not such a big deal as it will always stay above 35Fps which is more than enough for me.

This is just the first level impression but I guess the next levels will add some flavour. This game has nothing new, I repeat, it doesn't have anything new. Except the storyline may have shifted to yet another chapter of WWII but it's practically US against the entire world thingy. 

Here are some screens:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25965_garcx/CoDWaW%202008-11-10%2009-57-54-45.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25966_6l0lx/CoDWaW%202008-11-10%2009-59-55-96.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25967_afn1x/CoDWaW%202008-11-10%2010-00-05-84.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25968_nmhyx/CoDWaW%202008-11-10%2010-01-50-21.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25969_nvixs/CoDWaW%202008-11-10%2010-06-43-06.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25970_kngrj/CoDWaW%202008-11-10%2010-11-00-01.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25971_zmdvx/CoDWaW%202008-11-10%2010-17-41-85.jpg


More updates as and when we completed the game.


----------



## cyberpyrate (Nov 10, 2008)

anyone tried the co-op feature yet?

whatever anyone says THATS exciting


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 10, 2008)

Kar Kar Kar..please tell him it has the best ever rifle in it, the Kar98. I will buy when it is released and then hop on to the multiplayer action.

And going by things, Treyarch has made a bad habit of just building up on Infinity Ward's innovative work, it looks like it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> And going by things, Treyarch has made a bad habit of just building up on Infinity Ward's innovative work, it looks like it.


You can say that again.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 10, 2008)

Seems a lot of people agree with me 
Well I have encountered soe error on the second level game keeps crashing.... Will post it as soon as i get it fixed and start gaming again...


----------



## go4saket (Nov 10, 2008)

I too started playing today and was very disappointed with the game as a whole. Its actually COD2 in a new pack and a little better GFX. COD4 was much better in every term.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 10, 2008)

oh my god.. looks like my wait will go invain.. i dotn want another COD2 repack


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

Even though it looks like a COD 2 repacked, the game is still worth a shot. Treyarch has put in a good effort. I didn't expect much with WWII theme back again but this is pretty engaging. Screw the criticisms & try it out for yourself.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 10, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> damn,I just gor cod4,looks like everyone is moving onto cod5 now.



Try COD4 first.
It will be an awesome experience.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 10, 2008)

I played the game and i am very impressed.I played till the 2nd mission which is quite similar to cod2.The intensity of the game is very high.For a moment you wont know whats happening as noise fills everywhere!...However MP is the worst i hav ever seen IMHO.CoD4 MP rocks.



The_Devil_Himself said:


> damn,I just gor cod4,looks like everyone is moving onto cod5 now.


you got CoD4! Excellent join our FT5 clan (ft5clan.com) for some serious fun.We have cod4 tournaments every 2-3months and lots of prizes to be won! cod5 MP is far worse than cod4


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 10, 2008)

Aren't we jumping to conclusions early on without going to the full brigade first? I will second allywndlima, I for one will say, none of the COD games can/will (n)ever have a worst multiplayer 

Then again that must be me or not! I still play regularly on CoD2 UK servers and people are yet to say bad about the multiplayer. Of course, vying the initial criticisms, pretty soon CoD5 will be there on the servers, just wait and watch. It isn't just hogwash that the COD games rate that high on Xfire gameplay stats.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 10, 2008)

After call of duty 4 cod 5 has really disappointed me . Just shoot whatever you see .wasted three nights for this game .
I dont know how many more ww2 titles i can enjoy . I think this is my 100th ww2 based game .


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 10, 2008)

Which speaks for itself...  , you wasted the second night, couldn't get enough of the "shoot whatever you see" and then moved on to the third.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

Alrighty. I am on the 7th Mission now & boy oh boy you just need to check the graphics on this level. It's freaking amazing. Action is just increasing with each second. You'll have an ambush every now & then & people will have sniping you from the trees. Yeah that's right The trees. You won't even know what hit you before the people below start barging in on your ass. This is turning out to be one hell of a ride. Better get your legit copies in action as I suppose the co-op mode would be a treat with friends. I am planning to get a session on our local LAN.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 10, 2008)

Completely agree with HITBOXX.
COD5 Beta generated a good response on servers with most of them being full.

And yes .. None of COD games can have worst multiplayer.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 11, 2008)

hey any1 of u having probs playing COD5 with a Creative SB Audigy Value card under Vista 32 bit?
whenever i'm starting the game it crashes with the following msg:
Sound System Initialization:
Error during initialization:
Unhandled Exception caught

but when i change the default playback device from spkr to spdif (digital) thru control pannel, the game runs fine.
my spkr config is 2.1


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome game. I never thought I would say this but this is one hell of a game that Treyarch has pulled off. I just completed the Okinawa fighter plane mission & it was mind blowing to say the least. I guess only a few more levels remain before I complete it but I would rank this game one step below COD 4. 

Just a small glitch that I noticed while playing the game. People with ATI cards when you play this game try to notice the water fallen on the ground & it will have some whitish lining towards the edges. I guess this only pertains to ATI cards but just wanted to confirm the same.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 11, 2008)

when it will be available at shops man.. i am dying to play it grrrrrrr


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2008)

Got the original game today shipped to my US address.Will try out soon but what makes me really anxious is that this game has co-op mode.So nice for me and my bro.
LOL
BTW shantanu where have you been and i didn't get the Duff movie i wanted.Also guys i have started worshiping duff as my goddess .You too start soon .She is too hot for me to handle.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

^^What is a Duff ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^Hilary Duff


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Also guys i have started worshiping duff as my goddess .


Have you also started performing those rituals where you need to offer Virgin blood to please the goddess?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well i have a lot of virgin blood.  (in me)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2008)

Good news for all waiting for the legit copy to hit India.

Gaming Indians states that it will be hitting the stores in India on 12th of November which means tomorrow. The PC version is priced at Rs. 1,299. Well if it's so then gear up people. 

Source: *www.gamingindians.com/2008/11/call-of-duty-world-at-war-in-stores-november-12/


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright, now you're talking. I just hope it does hit the stores punctually, what's with the babu behaviour of the store workers here in Bangalore.,ie., the shipment would have arrived as scheduled but they get lazy to put it on the shelves and let it rot there in the godown for a week.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 11, 2008)

harvik bro .. been busy dats all.. i sent the Disc to the address you gave me.. you want me to send again.. ?? let me know  

and yeah she is a godess !!


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 11, 2008)

Now,I am starting to love CoD5..Yeah its not just fighting but it is fun too xD


----------



## hellgate (Nov 12, 2008)

the game is gr8.found it to be better than wat i xpected it to be.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2008)

It is indeed. I was so close to rating it over COD 4 but stopped as I liked COD 4's environment & missions to be very exciting. This is very close to it tough. Can't wait to play that Zombie Nazi level.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have started playing this game with Hardned difficulty level.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah I'm here too and its ready to misfire, again  
So as most of u know it crashed, as expected, here's Error Report

```
----- Initializing Renderer ----
execing ragdoll.cfg from disk
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Trying SMP acceleration...
...succeeded.
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 3.0
Vertex shader version is 3.0
Shader model 2.0 code path is available.
Shader model 3.0 code path is available.
Using Shader model 3.0 code path because it is the best available path on this hardware.
Attempting 1024 x 768 fullscreen with 32 bpp at 60 hz
Game window successfully created.
Using 4x anti-aliasing
Creating Direct3D device...
Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 0
Loading fastfile code_post_gfx
Loading fastfile ui
Loading fastfile common
Initializing render targets...
Requested frame buffer to be 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
DirectX returned a frame buffer that is 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
Initializing static model cache...
Initializing dynamic buffers...
Initializing particle cloud buffer...
Creating Direct3D queries...
Loading fastfile 'code_post_gfx'
used 1.13 MB memory in DB alloc
Setting initial state...
DirectX reports 512 MB of video memory and 2223 MB of available texture memory.
Using video memory size to cap used texture memory at 496 MB.
Texture detail is set automatically.
Using picmip 0 on most textures, 0 on normal maps, and 0 on specular maps
Waited 269 msec for asset 'shadowcaster' of type 'material'.
Waited 79 msec for asset 'cinematic' of type 'material'.
Error: Could not load material "water_droplet".
Loading fastfile 'ui'
used 39.48 MB memory in DB alloc
Error: Could not load material "water_dynamic_spray".

------- sound system initialization -------


Error during initialization:
Unhandled exception caught


Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 0
```
Using VS2005 Debugger, this bugger gives this Debug report

```
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'L:\Games\CoD5\Call of Duty - World at War\CoDWaW.exe', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\winmm.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\wsock32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nsi.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\Faultrep.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\version.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psapi.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'L:\Games\CoD5\Call of Duty - World at War\binkw32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\d3d9.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\d3d8thk.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\dwmapi.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_37.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\dsound.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\powrprof.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\ddraw.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\dciman32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupapi.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msctf.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lpk.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6001.18000_none_5cdbaa5a083979cc\comctl32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\ObjectDock\DockShellHook.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Xfire\xfire_toucan_34735.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\MSVCR71.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clbcatq.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\propsys.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\samlib.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\WSHTCPIP.DLL', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\IPHLPAPI.DLL', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\winnsi.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Wldap32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\atiumdag.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\atiumdva.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\IconCodecService.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\MMDevAPI.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\AudioEng.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\avrt.dll', No symbols loaded.
'CoDWaW.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XAudio2_0.dll', No symbols loaded.
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0x1510) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0x1664) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0x13e8) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0x15f8) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0x1590) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0xe4) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0x1550) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0xff0) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0xe64) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0xf20) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0x156c) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0x1788) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0x13f4) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0xf7c) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0xa50) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The thread 'Win32 Thread' (0x6c0) has exited with code 0 (0x0).
The program '[5168] CoDWaW.exe: Native' has exited with code 0 (0x0).
```

Whew, this is my longest post ever


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2008)

XP or Vista?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 12, 2008)

Vista Ultimate (x64) and its Skullptura's Rip. Don't blame the rip for it, OK ?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 12, 2008)

send bug report to the game developers. They'll release a fix, if needed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

^^lol... and he should also tell that he has a RIP .


----------



## go4saket (Nov 12, 2008)

I too have started loving the game. The best thing about the game is the fight tactics that the Japanese are using. I am playing it in the veteran (most difficult mode) and trust me, I am being killed every now and then. I love being killed because that shows how well the game is designed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> ^^Hilary Duff



meh 

Anyways, I will be playing the game by tomorrow. Pretty excited after seeing the comments by you guys .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Vista Ultimate (x64) and its Skullptura's Rip. Don't blame the rip for it, OK ?


I have heard reports from people who have the legit copy as well. Even the V1.1 patch didn't seem to help. Try this if you can. Got to control Panel & open up your sound option. Head off to your Speaker properties & then hit advanced tab. Configure the sound at 24 bit, 44100 Hz (Studio Quality). Then try it out.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm XP x64 right now, will try to run it here and when boot back in Vista will try ur method. Anyways Thanx for the help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 12, 2008)

Played a session with FT5.CONQ and FT5.Steel liked the game very much.It seems that the developers had had all the new improvements hidden in for this one.I liked the MP but just because it was similar to COD4MP.
The SP is awesome for this game with all the gorgeous GFX.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, loved it, but it suddenly became all too short. And then came the Nazi Zombie level LMAO!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 12, 2008)

Well tried to play it on XP x64 and it worked like a charm. all other games too like Fallout 3, Dead Space, STALKER-Clear Sky, all of 'em are runnin' like wild Spanish Mustangs in XP. This makes doubt the capabilities of Vista which was touted as the Gamer's OS with native DX10 support and all that crap, but here I see 64-bit SP1 Vista Ultimate bowing before 64-bit XP SP2. Well will have to do something about Vista too.
BTW how r u guys playing CoD5 online, natively or Hamachi?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 12, 2008)

^^
Hamachi


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 13, 2008)

OK, now I'm getting this $h1tty message after game crash. 

```
Retrieving usernames................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
'6' is not a valid value for dvar 'dw_numaccounts'
  Domain is any integer from -1 to 5

Populated dw_user dvars with 6 accounts
Stepan
HoZo
Altor
gece
RazerRider
Luki_2
Attempting to login with username $$$, but username doesn't match list from Demonware. Hax?
Profile 'Stepan' already exists
Profile 'HoZo' already exists
Profile 'Altor' already exists
Profile 'gece' already exists
Profile 'RazerRider' already exists


Unhandled exception caught
```


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2008)

Let's play this game online!(Over hamachi)
Harvik,please host a a server if you can.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Let's play this game online!(Over hamachi)
> Harvik,please host a a server if you can.


Harvik's connection not stable enough and plus he gets high ping due to BSNL EVDO.
Anyways,I have my server up running most of the day and night...
Hamachi Network Name : COD5FT5
Password : 123
Hamachi Network Name (If first one is full) : COD5FT5 2
password : 123
Please note that Hamachi Version *1.0.1.5* is required.

_<snip>  No tips and tricks on getting a bootleg copy online or otherwise._
Enjoy!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2008)

^^
What about CoD4?I've got to know that CoD 4 MP is much better than CoD5.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2008)

Just back after playing 15mins. I was really blown away. It just does what all CoD games do :- give u an intense experience of war with great grafix and sound ! I am going to sleep now and will play it after I get up. The game rox.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> OK, now I'm getting this $h1tty message after game crash.


Make sure you turn off your internet connection before starting the singleplayer for the time being. It seems to load some online profiles & messes up the existing settings. I have had this nearly 4 times now. The just turned off my internet & it loaded only my profiles. To get your original profile back just head off to C:\Documents and Settings\*USERNAME*\Local Settings\Application Data\Activision\CoDWaW\players\profiles & delete any & every profiles you don't need. Also check the .txt files which says active.txt which reflects your currently active profile. If it has a profile name other than yours than just edit it accordingly.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome great!! Just amazing. Call me insane, but I rate it above CoD4.


----------



## hades_gt500 (Nov 13, 2008)

Game crashes with the following error ...plz help

----- Initializing Renderer ----
execing ragdoll.cfg from disk
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Trying SMP acceleration...
...succeeded.
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 3.0
Vertex shader version is 3.0
Shader model 2.0 code path is available.
Shader model 3.0 code path is available.
Using Shader model 3.0 code path because it is the best available path on this hardware.
Attempting 800 x 600 fullscreen with 32 bpp at 60 hz
Game window successfully created.
Using 4x anti-aliasing
Creating Direct3D device...
Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 0
Loading fastfile code_post_gfx
Loading fastfile ui
Loading fastfile common
Initializing render targets...
Requested frame buffer to be 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
DirectX returned a frame buffer that is 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
Loading fastfile 'code_post_gfx'
used 1.13 MB memory in DB alloc


Error during initialization:
Unhandled exception caught


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2008)

It would help to post a bit of detail about your computer's specs as well. That way we can figure out a solution for the crash.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2008)

I am heavily addicted to it. One day and already clocked in 4hrs.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 13, 2008)

52 rounds of Zombie carnage 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/12419/shot0000.jpg


----------



## hades_gt500 (Nov 14, 2008)

problem solved by updating gpu drivers, directx and installing .Net 3.5 sp1


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 14, 2008)

Completed the game. Fantastic. It was completely worth the time invested in it. Kudos to Treyarch for such a brilliant effort & not letting down the COD series. Expect to see more from them.

@Hit: 52 rounds is really awesome. On my first attempt I just made it to 2 rounds.  Didn't know how exactly it worked. Now will hopefully make a better attempt. Co-op would be fun I guess.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2008)

does it also have any story.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 15, 2008)

I joined the COD5FT5 2, but how to play using it? Moreover whenever i try to create a profile its says Profile can't be created. WTH is going on?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2008)

^^
Here you go.
1.Go to your games folder in Vista.
2.Right-Click on CoDWaW.
3.Click on savegames.A window will pop-up.
4.Go to players<profiles,then delete all the profiles if any and create one by your name.Do not delete the active text file.
5.Now open up the text file in notepad and write the name of your profile e.g. Panda.

If you have played the game and don't wanna lose the savegames then copy all the contents of the profile that you are using and paste them into the Panda folder.

Done!


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 15, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> 52 rounds of Zombie carnage
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/12419/shot0000.jpg



wtf !!! no way that can be true....ive reached 16 rnds with help of 3 other friends on co op.... n I WENT THRU HELL!!!!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=993056


----------



## sam9s (Nov 15, 2008)

I am at the 10th round eviction...and BOY this game ROCKS...... starting was luckwarm but as the game progresses the intensity, chaos and action of war simply becomes adrenaline pumping. Action is tooo intense. Graphics I wont rate over COD 4 (though the engine is same) but yes the intensity of action is better than COD 4. However I would say the environment of WW II seems pretty boared as its same ...wepones are same so in that way you really miss COD 4. WW II should not be the subject anymore I guess......
Still COD 5 delivers AFA the pure gaming enjoyment is concerned....

Allwy how many more rounds after 10th.....???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2008)

5 more to go before you end the game. The 16th would be Nazi zombie level.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 15, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> wtf !!! no way that can be true....ive reached 16 rnds with help of 3 other friends on co op.... n I WENT THRU HELL!!!!!
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=993056


Heh, well, you have the screenie. As for if its mine., I leave it for you to judge yourself.

I think you know this, but still, you can go to other parts/floors of the building after clearing the blocks with points and also get nades and shotguns and snipers etc. And also the zombies are different themselves, i.,e hitpoints. Some can be finished with a nade and a quick knife. And then comes the mighty shotty, bang! You're dead!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Here you go.
> 1.Go to your games folder in Vista.
> 2.Right-Click on CoDWaW.
> ...


Did all that, still crashes as those generic profile are recurrently generated, in Multiplayer mode it does not creates profiles.


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 15, 2008)

So anybody found this game at PlanetM .. I am still not seeing this game in the stores yet ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2008)

^^
Neither am I
I also wanna buy the original copy.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 15, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Heh, well, you have the screenie. As for if its mine., I leave it for you to judge yourself.
> 
> I think you know this, but still, you can go to other parts/floors of the building after clearing the blocks with points and also get nades and shotguns and snipers etc. And also the zombies are different themselves, i.,e hitpoints. Some can be finished with a nade and a quick knife. And then comes the mighty shotty, bang! You're dead!



it says "unknown player" in the screenie, and whn u die it usually shows ur body n some other remnants of the destruction u did which isnt thr in the screenie.... so im pretty sure its fake..

besides i saw in some developer interview that that the game developers were able to reach some max 22nd round or somethin like that.... 
so fat chance normal dudes like us reaching 52!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 15, 2008)

LMAO. I play the game at the absolutely possible low settings, no corpses, nothing. And I didn't even bother to change my name. It isn't a fake at all. I won't justify again.

Maybe they are super developers, but I could possibly be a better gamer.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

800x600 ? All low settings ? Which rig did you run this in ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 15, 2008)

C2d, 2GB RAM, 128MB nVidia Quadro 560 GFX card


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> C2d, 2GB RAM, 128MB nVidia Quadro 560 GFX card


Quadro ? And you are a gamer ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, it is roughly the equivalent of a 7600GTX card (could be better still). Though I'm positive about its performance, I think the lack of video RAM is a serious bottleneck.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Yeah, it is roughly the equivalent of a 7600GTX card (could be better still). Though I'm positive about its performance, I think the lack of video RAM is a serious bottleneck.


Can it share system RAM ? You GOT to try something like that to make it playable. Sounds like your rig is supposed to be capable of playing even crysis at low settings at 1280x800. Why did you buy Quadro ? Job ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 15, 2008)

For more, drop by IRC man, this is getting offtopic.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 16, 2008)

n how come u played single player .. is that possible ?? not doubting u man..just wondering...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

techno_funky said:


> So anybody found this game at PlanetM .. I am still not seeing this game in the stores yet ...


Get it from Alfa. My friend got it for a discounted price of 1000 bucks flat.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 16, 2008)

At what difficulty level are you guys playing... I am trying it in Veteran mode and hell, I am being killed every now and then...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

^


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

^trying to be rambo 0_o


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

^Lol. The game is quite difficult on Regular itself. I can imagine the pain he is feeling in his rear by playing it on Veteran .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

Veteran is more than going Rambo. It's like suicidal rambo mode. The enemies seem to have infinite supply of grenades & they can miraculously shoot you from a 100 miles distance.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 16, 2008)

Seems like I got to step one step down in difficulty...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 16, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Veteran is more than going Rambo. It's like suicidal rambo mode. The enemies seem to have infinite supply of grenades & they can miraculously shoot you from a 100 miles distance.



If you play against pro counterstrike players, it would be worse. So train in CS to become better at COD5.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm better off with casual gaming. I never go beyond normal difficulty. I would try but won't last for long. That's the way it stays. 

I hate CS to the gut. Even when we used to frag on LAN games, I would be the one joining QIII Arena or UT server instead of CS.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 16, 2008)

BOY this game keeps getting better n better....
The 11th round BlackCat, where you kick ass with a Dogfight in air and the AWSOME
ending of 13th round Breaking Poing blew the socks of me....... Breaking Point ending is simply Fu*kin awsome....I was out atleast 6 times to end this round in 3rd level.....action is impeccable, intense to the core, and long, even in winters I was feeling the heat after the round completed........ far more intense action than COD 4

I now am at the 15th round......


----------



## quan chi (Nov 16, 2008)

hows its climax.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 16, 2008)

dont tell plz...yet to finish the game...xams going on


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok finally completed the game , not that bad . i didnt like the first few levels but the later levels were much engrossing . I did a big mistake earlier to choose far cry 2 over this .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 16, 2008)

this is good... more like a expansion pack/mod to COD4 insted of a new game 

but I a lovin it. cod4 single player was too short


----------



## sam9s (Nov 16, 2008)

Me completed the game as well.,.......yes the start was a bit only a bit cold then the game picked and ROCKED there on.......my best were round 11 and 13th........


----------



## go4saket (Nov 17, 2008)

How many levels are there in total...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 17, 2008)

15 regular levels & 16th would be the Nazi Zombie level.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 17, 2008)

^^^ and the Nazi Zombies level is one hell of a level.hav managed to survive on 5.
wat bout the rest of u?


----------



## sam9s (Nov 17, 2008)

I reached 8th but is a total chaos after 6.... I heard Some body reached 50th round..... not possible if you ask me......

Guys how are we suppose to play this on co-ops..... anybody interested who is in xifre to have a co-ops with this nazi mode.......


----------



## magneticme200 (Nov 18, 2008)

the game is good...bt it doesnt have many new things....
some improvd graphics...thts it...the gameplay is almost the same.!
i expctd a lot out of this..!


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Nov 22, 2008)

is it available on Local Stores PlanetM or Music World?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

magneticme200 said:


> the game is good...bt it doesnt have many new things....
> some improvd graphics...thts it...the gameplay is almost the same.!
> i expctd a lot out of this..!



Ya like free roaming, silent assassins, space ship, hip-hop radio stations, a muscle car and a barbed wire bat. Isnt it ?


----------



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2008)

^^lol..

BTW @magnet what changes would you recomend to the gameplay that sticks to the WW II conventional FPS


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 1, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Get it from Alfa. My friend got it for a discounted price of 1000 bucks flat.


 
Thanks .. got it from Crossword yesterday .. Planetm still does not have it ...

Played the 1st level ... loving the game ... the AI is lovely IMO


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2008)

techno_funky said:


> Thanks .. got it from Crossword yesterday .. Planetm still does not have it ...
> 
> Played the 1st level ... loving the game ... the AI is lovely IMO


It's extremely intense in the latter half of the game. The action really starts heating up & you'll never know what hit you. It's that exciting.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like the games fun. Will get it after i complete f3 & nfs uc


----------



## Baker (Dec 4, 2008)

how is the games perfomance in ps2 ..
is the game compatable with ps2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 9, 2008)

Got the game today. Played and completed 3 level at hardened level. Game is really exciting!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where are server config files for Call of Duty 4? To be exact tell me how to decrease the player spawn time?


----------



## go4saket (Dec 14, 2008)

Guys, I have to format my PC and reinstall Win XP. What should I do before formatting so that when I reinstall, I can play COD5 from the level where I left...


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 14, 2008)

^Backup your savegame file.

Savegame File Location:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\[UserName]\Local Settings\Application Data\Activision
```


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 15, 2008)

Finally reached the highest rank at the highest level of Prestige.
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27738_eroup/cod5_highrank.jpg
Level 10 Prestige is reached after resetting all you unlockables, scores, etc, ten times. Though it won't change your Leader Rankings and is denoted by that Red & White star there. Level 1 starts with 4 small stars IIRC.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 16, 2008)

I completed all levels @ HARDENED ... It was pure fun and the later levels were bit tough.

Survived 11 levels in Nazi Zombie ... Cant do more than that ..


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2008)

other than kiefer sutherland's voice i didnt like much in the game  .. MW was better


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 17, 2008)

Finished the game yesterday at hard difficulty , Uploaded savefiles on the last page of PLz upload your savegames thread. Cheers !


----------

